

It's Not Just Microsoft Against Google  - vkdelta
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/01/technology/01cache.html

======
markbnine
_[Google] has said that it penalizes some, but not all, vertical search
engines because they are essentially spam, gathering content and links from
other sites to generate traffic and ad revenue._

I thought this line was funny. Thinking about pots and kettles and the color
black, etc.

------
baguasquirrel
If your site requires Google search hits in order to be profitable, then
you're hosed anyhow. Why can't these folks rely on word-of-mouth like the rest
of us do?

